# couch potato



## Alisson Pereira

Dag,

Ik wil graag weten hoe jullie  een persoon bijnamen wie een ''couch potato'' is.

Bv: Hij kijkt zoveel tv, hij is een televisiefreak/fanaat.==> (woorden van mijn WB).

Bij voorbaat dank


----------



## eno2

Ik wil graag weten hoe jullie  een persoon NOEMEN DIE  een ''couch potato'' is.
Ik wil graag weten hoe jullie een couch potato noemen

Couch potato? Zetelhanger of  sofahanger.  There must  be more, and more coulourful translations.
Ik dacht dat ik het al opgezocht en ergens genoteerd had maar nee.
VD Eng/Ned zal het wel hebben.
Bab.la zegt 'luiaard'
Meaning of couch potato in Dutch english dictionary - Betekenis van couch potato in het Engels Nederlands woordenboek  geeft televisiefreak-fanaat

A look at the definition says: A person who takes little or no exercise and watches a lot of television. couch potato | Definition of couch potato in English by Lexico Dictionaries

I see translations as 'zitzak'  (reverso)
(=sitting bag, one of those plastic ones or one of those stuffed ones we call 'poef' in Dutch) . Zak has a second meaning as a swear word (bastard  - shithead, asshole*, *)


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, dank je.


----------



## petoe

ook wel 'bankhanger':
1 weinig ondernemend persoon, die zijn tijd vooral zittend voor de tv doorbrengt


----------



## eno2

Ik vind bankhanger een beetje contra-intuïtief, wij zitten in een zetel of een sofa en niet langdurig in of op een bank.


----------



## Red Arrow

Uit die zetel, lamme zak!


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik vind bankhanger een beetje contra-intuïtief, wij zitten in een zetel of een sofa en niet langdurig in of op een bank.


In NL is een "bank" wat bij ons een zetel of een sofa is.


----------



## eno2

Ah.
Wij Vamingen dan.

Bank: 





> zitmeubel voor meer dan één persoon:


 VD zegt niet 'zacht zitmeubel'. 
Dat kan ook gewoon onze bank zijn.
Anderzijds: invaller-voetballers zitten ook in Nederland 'op de bank' en dat is geen zetel  of sofa.


----------



## Peterdg

Wat voor ons een bank is, is in NL ook een bank. Maar wat wij een sofa (of canapé) noemen, wordt daar ook dikwijls een bank genoemd.


----------



## eno2

Dat neem ik grif aan.
Maar het is logisch dat bankhanger bij mij minder knusse reverberaties veroorzaakt.  Ik hoop dat de Nederlanders ons niet kwalijk nemen dat wij dat niet gebruiken.

Waarom zijn daar eigenlijk geen correcte vertalingen voor te vinden
Nu ja
Misschien geeft VD Eng Ned  die wel


----------



## Alisson Pereira

''Canapé''?? Is dat eten??

>>Google
**''*Canapé*''is een Frans woord dat wijst op een stuk broodkruim met een gevarieerd formaat waarop verschillende bereidingen worden gedaan, en het moet door het diner worden geconsumeerd in maximaal twee happen

>> Google
''*Canapé*'' mannelijk zelfstandig naamwoord
1. MEUBILAIR • MEUBILAIR soort bank met rug en armen, ger. van hout, bewerkt of niet, waarin één tot drie personen kunnen zitten.
2. CULINAIRE kleine boterham waarop verschillende lekkernijen (ham, kaas, gekookt ei, enz.), gekruid en die ger zijn geplaatst. wordt geserveerd als een aperitief


----------



## Peterdg

In Vlaanderen is het gewoonlijk MEUBILAIR (dus een sofa).


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Wij gebruiken dat woord ook, maar dat is een type antieke bank niet modern.


----------



## eno2

Ik heb het woord veel gebruikt omdat we thuis een canapé hadden in mijn jeugd die ook canapé genoemd werd. Dat was een canapé in één stuk ingewerkt tussen twee vleugels van een  bibliotheek met boven de canapé ook boekenrekken.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik heb ooit nog voorgesteld : "*bankaardappel*" voor onze noorderburen, "*sofapatat*" voor de Vlamingen. Maar ik heb ooit ontdekt dat iemand "*zetelzwam*" heeft gelanceerd als vertaling, ietwat leuk door de alliteratie natuurlijk...


----------



## eno2

Prachtig. Allemaal.  



Alisson Pereira said:


> Ik wil graag weten hoe jullie  een persoon bijnamen wie een ''couch potato'' is.


Bijnamen is een contaminatie van benoemen en bijnaam
en  is geen geen werkwoord maar wel het meervoud van bijnaam

Ik wil graag weten hoe jullie  een persoon *de bijnaam*  ''couch potato''  geven/meegeven/*opplakken*
Eenvoudiger =>
Ik wil graag weten hoe jullie  een persoon  *noemen* die een ''couch potato'' is.


----------

